
It’s time to get rid of the Facebook “news feed,” because it’s not news - deegles
http://arstechnica.com/staff/2016/11/its-time-to-get-rid-of-the-facebook-news-feed-because-its-not-news/
======
Zooper
What about the news feeds that aren't news feeds that tell us to get rid of
the news feeds the aren't news like Huffington Post (a blog, no matter what
css it has) or arstechnica?

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
What about those silly ads on so many website pretending to be news too? This
is a menace all over the place, I don't even use Facebook and it's hard to get
away from this nonsense.

------
labster
I've been opposed to the News Feed ever since it was introduced. I'm glad to
see the real media is finally taking it seriously. The original concerns were
about how it led to stalking-like behavior, and to the incessant need to see
something new or get approval from friends. But it's gotten much worse now
that they've allowed people without a .edu email to join.

